# 2012 Vizsla National Field Championship



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Starts in Ionia, MI tomorrow. 

Nitro's grand mother is competing for her second title. Looks like a good field and some great handlers.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

:'( all my pals are pulling in today. I cant go wife is due any day with our future field trialer. 

Here is the running order

http://vcaweb.org/download/2012NFCRunOrder.pdf


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Our dogs mom - Stella Artois and several of her other other pups are running! Awesome!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

It's always interesting to read through the brace order. 

First impression - the stakes are full of "who's who" - they need more space to fit all those field titles, lol. 

Second impression - a lot of owner-handled dogs! Just imagine the amount of dedication and work that goes into getting to this level. 

Third impression - I love some of the dog names ("Red Label's Machine Gunner" or "Ruggedly Handsome JH" or my personal favorite "3xNGDC 2xNAFC DC AFC Crimson's 
Twenty Gauge Ruger SH")

Wish they had this televised and RBD had live commentary on his radio show... ;-)


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

veifera said:


> "3xNGDC 2xNAFC DC AFC Crimson's
> Twenty Gauge Ruger SH")


Ruger is a very special dog, he is 10 years old now and still running championship 1 hour stakes. he won NGDC last two years and a NAFC 2 years ago. still going strong, pretty amazing.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

update...

Well the NAFC stake is done... waiting to see the results. Unfortunately my friends didn't make the second series this year. Some of them are still there for a shot at the NFC. I wish them luck. They finished 3rd brace of the Derby classic today.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

As reported on the VCA News list - NAFC results

1st place - NFC/FC/AFC Berry's Bad Boy (Gus) Owner: Jeff Granger Handler: Steve Whitney

2nd place: NGDC/FC/AFC Burr Oak's Old Number Seven(Jack) O/H: Jim Gingrich

3rd place : Equinox Gus's Dime( Dime). owners: Tom & Cindy Pescod H: Cindy Pescod

4th place: Crimson's Isidora Rizzini ( Izzy). Owners: Pam & Mark Spurgeon H: Mark Spurgeon


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Derby Classic Results



1st place - Tsavo N Lindens Code Red ( Cody). Owners: Val Smith & Dennis Keeton
handler: Denny Keeton

2nd place : Northern Sherman Tank ( Tank) Owner: Travis Brustkern
Handler: Jerry Jordan

3rd place: Reuben's Midnight Marko ( Marko). Owners: Paul & Jill Howard
Handler: Paul Howard

4th place: Chip's Runnin Miller Thyme ( Cory) owner/ handler: Mark Miller


----------

